# water streaks on glass



## lee420 (Nov 20, 2012)

howdy, i recently got a tank off craigslist and got it all cleaned up but there are i few water streaks on the outside of the glass that wont come off, i tried windex and a razor blade with no luck. is this permanent or is there a way to get these off?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stogucheme (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, I tried API Safe & Easy Spray. It can be used on the inside or outside of an aquarium (with heavy rinsing afterwards), according to the bottle. When I used it, it got off caked-on algae and water residue that had been there for years. I just had to scrub until my arm was sore. :lol: It didn't seem to affect my fish, thankfully!


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe try vinegar and a scrubby or razor blade.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, vinegar should work, and you could also try lemon juice. Either spray it on and leave it sit for at least 5 minutes, or saturate a cloth with it and lay it over the streaks for the same amount of time. You have to give it more time to work on the deposits if they are stubborn, so the longer the better. Good luck!


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

use news paper instead of paper towels. most papers use soy based ink now. it seems to work better for me then paper towels.


----------



## stogucheme (Nov 22, 2012)

yyankeeyankeefan said:


> use news paper instead of paper towels. most papers use soy based ink now. it seems to work better for me then paper towels.


Wouldn't that stain everything, though? I can't even _read _a newspaper without getting my fingers black.


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

stogucheme said:


> Wouldn't that stain everything, though? I can't even _read _a newspaper without getting my fingers black.


it shouldn't stain the glass and if you are using vinegar it should work fine. it has for me. just wash your hands after.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

my tank hand that same crap! i used vinegar water and steel wool.


----------

